# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) منقول : تشريح كامل لنوكيا x2-01 للمهندس أحمد سعد

## salihmob

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*  *اخوانى وزملائى حياكم الله جميعا*  *وكل عام وانت بخير*     *ويسعدنى ان اقدم لكم   تشريح   بسيط لجهاز*   *نوكيا x2-01*   *لكن اسمحو لى ان اقدم لكم معلومات*   *عن هذا الجهاز قبل عرض التشريح*     *1ـ هذا الجهاز مختلف تماما عن جهاز نوكيا x2 .*   *2ـ هذا الجهاز به اربع ايسيهات فقط .*   *3 ـ تم ادماج المعالج مع ايسى الباور مع معالج الاشاره فى قطعه جديده*    *اسمها جونو " juno" بالاضافه الى متكامله الباور الرئيسيه*   *لامداد الفولتات الازمه" لوفيسا " lovisa" .*   *4  ـ تم تغيير العلاقه المباشره مع دائره السيم كارد , حيث ان العلاقه اصبحت  مباشره مع الجونو " juno" عدا فولت "vsim " ياخذه من ايسى الباور " lovisa "  .*   *5 ـ ومزيد من التطورات التى حدثت .*  .   *هذه صوره الجهاز كاملا من الخارج*          *والان مع   تشريح   البورده الخلفيه*       *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*  *والان مع   تشريح   الوجه الامامى ومسارات لوحه الارقام*     *ارجو دعوه باخلاص*   *بظهر الغيب*  *وجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سيفكوم

تسلم الايادي

----------

